# Zoomed Reptibator - any good?



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Is anyone using one of these? what do you think of them?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

tbh i have never seen this one on the market before, would be interested in it myself as it looks good and from the feedback i have googled seem's to hold a consistent temps.

In the US they cost $114 and here they are around £144 :-S


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*incubator*

Yes it looks very nice but if you have a bit of D,I,Y, skill you could knock one up very similar for much less than half the price using a pulse stat to maintain good temps,
This is one of the ones I use..made from a 24x18x12 polybox, heatmat, pulse stat, wooden slats inside, and windows made from 1mm clear acrylic sheet inside and out,



















it can hold about 12-14 cricket tubs or similar if I arrange them properly, 
and as for the hatch rate if you check my album newbies 2010 you will see it works:2thumb:,

like Matt says these Zoomed ones are very expensive but if you can find a second hand one for half the price then go for it:lol2:.


----------

